# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.6.6 - Samsung SHW-A220S, SGH-I827, LG P700, P705f/GO, P708g and more!

## mohamed73

Medusa Box v1.6.6 is out!  Added support for Samsung SHW-A220S, Samsung SGH-I827, Vodafone K4511, Huawei E156G,  LG P700, LG P705f, LG P705g, LG P705GO, LG P708g!    Medusa Box v1.6.6 Release Notes:   - Added support for the following models:   Samsung SHW-A220S - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung SGH-I827 - added Dead Boot Repair.Vodafone K4511 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei E156G - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.LG P700 - added Dead Boot Repair.LG P705f - added Dead Boot Repair.LG P705g - added Dead Boot Repair.LG P705GO - added Dead Boot Repair.LG P708g - added Dead Boot Repair.  Mirrors :  & 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    - Released software Help (Manual) automatic downloading! From now, there are two  Medusa Box Software installers that are available at the Support Area and official  Medusa Box website - Full (contains all software manuals inside) and Light (without manuals).  Light version weights only a few megabytes. With Light version in order to download  the manual you need to click "Help" button and it will be downloaded automatically.  If you've downloaded a manual previously, the software will locate it, thus you  need to download it only once.  - Fixed pinout picture for GT-S5660 in the manual (thanks to Mr. Avatar).  - Released some improvements to the main software.  - Repair files are uploaded to the support area.   Medusa meets your needs. More new updates and improvements are on their way, so stay tuned!  And don't forget to check out الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - the most robust Unibox/JTAG phone servicing tool on the market.    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

